# new lightweight wheels?



## StoneTheWeak21 (Jun 28, 2010)

What's a good set of lighter wheels for my Goat? I want something matte black as opposed to the stock silver ones as well.


----------



## cali_drvr78 (Jul 9, 2010)

StoneTheWeak21 said:


> What's a good set of lighter wheels for my Goat? I want something matte black as opposed to the stock silver ones as well.


what size are you looking for?


----------

